# US tax and CPF Distribution



## cfli1688c1 (Jul 29, 2011)

I use to work in Singapore, but am now working in the US. Earlier this year I went back to Singapore and close out my CPF account. I want to move this money back to US. Do I need to pay tax on this CPF distribution? thx


----------

